
Lessons Learned Building a DIY Soho Router Using OpenEmbedded, Part 4 - walterbell
https://www.konsulko.com/building-a-diy-soho-router-using-the-yocto-project-build-system-openembedded-part-4/
======
Evidlo
Those who are looking at OpenEmbedded should also consider Buildroot. I found
it much simpler and got my distro configured and built in a few hours rather
than the days it took me to figure out OpenEmbedded's build system.

